# 6 years old female Nadelhaus GSD, in Bay Area CA



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

This is a nice calm and non-reactive dog. Breeder will take back but person/foster who has the dog (not the original owner who has relinquished) would like to try rehoming via rescue first. 

For more information and pictures, please see rescue listing:
Ping Ping


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

seems like a lovely dog. What about her right foot though?


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

She broke her foot before and had a metal plate inserted. That is likely the foot. She can walk and run normally.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Dog is adopted!


----------

